# Any local gta shop sell cholla wood?



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Where can i buy reliable and clean cholla? Thanks


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

My local pet shop used to have some, but they have closed, sadly. I'd try a reptile shop, that's what they were selling it for when the local place was open.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Give Frank a call (his new store in Splendid China, in Markham), he used to sell them, not sure if he still carries them.

I think Angelfins has them too, if you don't mind ordering online.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I got a whole bunch I'm located in Newmarket I also have branchy driftwood that's great in shrimp tanks cholla is all different prices depending on size


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Kim's used to have but I haven't been there in long time


----------

